# Best catfish for Mbuna Tank



## frosty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Can someone suggest the best catfish to add to a mbuna tank 55 gal?

Perhaps synos? I heard some plecos can be aggessive at night...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What do you want the catfish for? Work horse fish? Or a cool new species for your tank?

Bristlenose plecos eat algae to help clean the tank but do not eat fry (although may eat eggs). Synodontis are a very cool species to add to your tank with a benefit of eating fry to keep the 100s born monthly under control so the tank does not become overpopulated.


----------



## El Zilcho (Feb 13, 2010)

Minor thread hijack, but will Synos invariably eat fry? I plan to set up a new tank soon, and put a couple of S. eupteras (already have them in a community tank) in with a trio of protomelas sp. spilonotus tanzania.

Would still like to get some from from the protomelas though....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, but so will your other fish so if you want fry you remove the holding female.

Eupterus are also more nocturnal and solitary and bigger...and will not necessarily limit themselves to newborn fry but might take small fish as well as they mature.

I'd recommend a group of 5-6 Multipunctatus or Lucipinnis instead.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I wanted multipunctatus but they are VERY expensive and very hard to find where I live. So I went with an albino BN pleco instead b/c you don't really need more than one like with multipunctatus. I bought him as a tiny baby last July and now he's about 3.5 inches long. He's a cool freaky looking thing!! He does a good job at getting the left over food and so far I've never had an algae problem. My fish ignore him too and act like he's not even there, but I've heard stories of some getting killed by other more aggresive cichlids. ...

oh.. and one main reason I chose the BN pleco is b/c they don't get huge like the common pleco.

But if you want fry patrol, go with the multipunctatus.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

I wonder where i can get some of the Multipunctatus?


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Yes, but so will your other fish so if you want fry you remove the holding female.
> 
> Eupterus are also more nocturnal and solitary and bigger...and will not necessarily limit themselves to newborn fry but might take small fish as well as they mature.
> 
> I'd recommend a group of 5-6 Multipunctatus or Lucipinnis instead.


I agree. If you can't afford or find Multipunctatus or Lucipinnis, then look for Syno Schoutedeni or Aterimma -

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=350
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=258


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a whole heap of bristlenose catfish and they're brilliant! I also have a few featherfin catfish and they're really nice to watch.. the bristlenoses on the other hand, I never really see them


----------



## frosty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just need something to clean up excess food........... must be durable and tolerate ph for mbuna


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

frosty1 said:


> I just need something to clean up excess food........... must be durable and tolerate ph for mbuna


You could put less food in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

emptyhead said:


> frosty1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just need something to clean up excess food........... must be durable and tolerate ph for mbuna
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth. But for this purpose I would go with synodontis lucipinnis (smaller) or multipunctatus (better at fry control) in a group of 5-6. They have a very high success rate with mbuna, will eat excess food and be a really cool addition to the tank as well.


----------



## bayst (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm just adding my vote for Syno. lucippinis! I love these little guys.  So fun watching them cruise around and the mbuna don't seem to mind them at all.


----------



## frosty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Appreciate the suggested catfish. I'll check their ph tolerences.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are from Lake Tanganyika. pH=8.0 is ideal.


----------



## grommeckdr (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 6 Multipunctatus, and love them. They're very active (even during the day, usually), and add a lot of interest to the tank IMO. Today I had one swimming upside down at the surface at feeding time to get his share - very cool.... I would highly recommend, even though they can be a bit expensive.....


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Put in one more vote for the cuckoos. I have had 7 in with Electras and red empresses for some time so get benefit of harvesting their young also. a great addition

I do like GBA's in Africans tanks also- the bright orange is another splash of colour and could contrast nicely with your mbuna. Not aggressive at all.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

I actually started a poll in the General Aquaria Discussion section. I was thinking about doing the synodontis multipunctatus and breeding them. It would be like... making GOLD. They are so hard to come by and sell for so much. The boss lady come into the office the other day with her "I have had enough of the fish already look" and was mumbling something about me selling off the rest of the house to support my addiction to the fish. 
I quickly closed my Craigslist account with everything from around the house that I had for sale to help support my addiction. I told her that they this was not an addiction (fingers crossed) and is "just a small hobby".  I have started selling wet dry filters on eBay to put towards the purchase of my synodontis multipunctatus.


----------

